# PhD / Masters in Healthcare Administration



## tanmay15 (Dec 15, 2014)

Is any member of the Dubai Expat Forum aware of a reliable distance-learning PhD / Masters course in Healthcare Administration / Health Services available from Dubai?
The purpose is to seek a job as a CEO / President of a good corporate hospital on completion of the course
I found a lot of fraudulent universities / scam universities online and have stayed away from them; Knowledge Village doesn't seem to have any such course with any of its affiliated universities and all the good universities in the USA having 'distance-learning" courses require at least 3-5 short residency visits of 3-5 days each, are expensive and not even accredited by most recognized accreditation authorities of the Education Ministry of the USA
I tried Symbiosis Pune; there was an automatic reply which said they'd reply within 1-2 working days - a week ago! ISB Hyderabad doesn't offer any such course or at least is not visible anywhere on its site
Can anyone help please? I'm searching since 1 month without success
Thanks in advance!


----------



## The Rascal (Aug 6, 2014)

No idea but surely if you're planning on getting a CEO/President role at the completion of the course, then you should be prepared to spend some serious $$$ to get the accreditation. I take it you have extensive (15years+ ) experience of running numerous major departments and have seconded to the CEO/President on occasions.


----------



## A.Abbass (Jun 28, 2014)

I am a doctor, and you can NEVER be a CEO/COO/Manager/President with just a certificate !

The best degree I am aware of in the region, is the MSc degree of healthcare management from the royal college of surgeons (Ireland) - Bahrain's branch. And it's not that expensive and Bahrain is a 1 hour flight from Dubai.


----------



## tanmay15 (Dec 15, 2014)

The Rascal said:


> No idea but surely if you're planning on getting a CEO/President role at the completion of the course, then you should be prepared to spend some serious $$$ to get the accreditation. I take it you have extensive (15years+ ) experience of running numerous major departments and have seconded to the CEO/President on occasions.


I am a doctor by profession with > 26 yr of clinical and administrative experience including heading a large department of neonatal intensive care with a fellowship program and have been the President of another organization


----------



## tanmay15 (Dec 15, 2014)

A.Abbass said:


> I am a doctor, and you can NEVER be a CEO/COO/Manager/President with just a certificate !
> 
> The best degree I am aware of in the region, is the MSc degree of healthcare management from the royal college of surgeons (Ireland) - Bahrain's branch. And it's not that expensive and Bahrain is a 1 hour flight from Dubai.


Thanks Dr, I do appreciate your point, I am a doctor by profession too, with > 26 yr of clinical and administrative experience including heading a large department of neonatal intensive care with a fellowship program and have been the President of another organization
It's just that I am inclined to move slowly from clinical work, which I doing at present in Dubai, towards healthcare management work at an Admin level; I do know I have the requisite experience and personality for it; what I thought was that if I do either an MSc / MBA / PhD in Healthcare, it would empower me with more practical and technical knowledge of management of modern large healthcare systems and also enhance my CV
I did look at the RCS Ireland course - I think they've started offering it in UAE too - I did get some mail some time back, but I didn't find it very useful for my purpose
Likewise Middlesex University has a branch in Dubai Knowledge Village - but again, I found unsatisfactory reviews of the University back in UK
Thanks anyway, for your inputs, I'll keep looking till i find what I need  and share the same with you
Best wishes


----------

